# King Peptide......scam



## metal1877 (Sep 30, 2014)

[h=2]King Peptides.............NOOOOOOO[/h]Hey guys, i am not one to complain to much or flat out throw someone under the bus but this is a situation that i feel i should warn others about. I decided to give King Peptides a try and see what they had to offer about 8 days ago. That said, after billing my credit card and taking 139 and some change, this wonderful company has provided me with absolutely nothing. After 4 emails with no response i was sent a message saying that a glitch in their system allowed use of a discount code that it shouldnt have. That i can understand, what i can't is the fact they didn't care to respond at all until i explained how i would let this be known on every forum i am a member of. Upon receiving that email they promptly responded saying my purchase had been completely refunded and no charge would be given to me. That was 4 days ago, my bank shows no sign of a pending transaction back to my account and wouldn't you know......they stopped responding again. The absolute worst and most horrible company i have ever had the disgust of dealing with period. I went ahead and placed an order with my usual company that i never should have strayed from on friday and monday received my order, along with 3 emails with tracking and shipping info. That said, never got any of this from KING PEPTIDE. Nothing but lies and theft of my money. So in closing i urge anyone considering this sad excuse for a company to look elsewhere. If this company is so broke they need my 139 that bad then take up donations or shut the shit hole down​


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Do a charge back on your credit card. You'll get your money back and it'll reflect poorly on their credit. It's very easy to do.

Try Superior next time. My boss takes care of customers.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience my friend.


----------

